# The CHRISTMAS Thread!



## Firefly (3 Nov 2011)

I know, I know...but IT'S COMING!!!

Yes, boys & girls, it's 51 days to Christmas. 

Any preparations done by anyone now that Halloween is over? 

Our tree is going up at the weekend  The small one turned 3 last month and it's our first proper "Santa" Christmas and we're all go. Having my family round too and trying a Christmas cake and the "big" dinner for the first time this year (I'll be cooking/baking). Must say, I'm actually looking forward to it...plenty hot whikeys and mulled wine. Let the good times roll...


----------



## DB74 (3 Nov 2011)

We need a Christmas section on AAM!


----------



## Newbie! (3 Nov 2011)

I bought Mr Newbie's christmas present today so that's one major task done. Time for a hot port before the next task!


----------



## micmclo (3 Nov 2011)

Will there be a good dash or three of whiskey in this cake?


----------



## Firefly (3 Nov 2011)

micmclo said:


> Will there be a good dash or three of whiskey in this cake?



Absolutely..if they don't like it at least they'll be merry! Might have to do a whiskey tasting session this evening, you know, just so I put in the right type of whiskey and all that!


----------



## liaconn (3 Nov 2011)

I've bought a couple of presents and hope to get a couple more at the weekend.

I have to say, though, that I think its waaaay too early to be putting up a Christmas tree.


----------



## micmclo (3 Nov 2011)

I sometimes do the Christmas swim but I didn't do it last year

Proper hard-core to go swimming last winter


----------



## Sue Ellen (3 Nov 2011)

liaconn said:


> I've bought a couple of presents and hope to get a couple more at the weekend.



Tut, tut, you're very slow.  Mine are all wrapped at this late stage


----------



## becky (3 Nov 2011)

My local Dunnes have had christmas decorations for a few weeks now but went all out this week.

I have to say that there are a few cute santas and snowmen that I thought were super cute and may buy nearer the time.  For one who doesn't put up a Christmas tree this is remarkable.

I have not heard any Christmas tunes yet but if I hear any in November, it's the staff I feel for not myself.


----------



## gipimann (4 Nov 2011)

I was passing through Manchester airport last Sunday, and the duty free/tax free shop had a very Christmassy-sounding advertising jingle playing continously (advertising perfume if I recall). After hearing it several times as I waited for my flight, I was ready to pull the head off a reindeer, so I can't imagine how the staff felt, listening to it all day!


----------



## Complainer (4 Nov 2011)

gipimann said:


> I was ready to pull the head off a reindeer


I can just picture the nice Ryanair lady "Sir, reindeer heads cannot be put in the overhead bins. I'll have to put it in the hold and charge you €400 for it".


----------



## Purple (4 Nov 2011)

Mrs. Purple does all the Christmas shopping. She usually has it finished by the end of November.
I just have to cook for her family every Christmas (usually 15 or 16 of us for Christmas dinner) but I don’t mind as they are a great support to us all year.


----------



## liaconn (4 Nov 2011)

becky said:


> My local Dunnes have had christmas decorations for a few weeks now but went all out this week.
> 
> I have to say that there are a few cute santas and snowmen that I thought were super cute and may buy nearer the time. For one who doesn't put up a Christmas tree this is remarkable.
> 
> I have not heard any Christmas tunes yet but if I hear any in November, it's the staff I feel for not myself.


 
I have to say, I love Christmas tunes, the cornier the better. 'Last Christmas' by Wham is an essential part of the festive season for me


----------



## Bubbly Scot (4 Nov 2011)

I just bought two outdoor Christmas decoration from Lidl this morning. €15.99 each, a Santa and a reindeer, Mr Bubbly near fell over in shock as I wouldn't be one for such purchases. He then pointed out the same thing is €70 -100 in Woodies.

I've asked him to test them this weekend, I know they'll be left out once he'd done that, I have to sit on him to stop him putting decorations up in November!.


----------



## Firefly (4 Nov 2011)

Bubbly Scot said:


> I just bought two outdoor Christmas decoration from Lidl this morning. €15.99 each, a Santa and a reindeer, Mr Bubbly near fell over in shock as I wouldn't be one for such purchases. He then pointed out the same thing is €70 -100 in Woodies.
> 
> I've asked him to test them this weekend, I know they'll be left out once he'd done that, *I have to sit on him to stop him putting decorations up in November!.*



That's me going up to the attic tonight


----------



## gipimann (4 Nov 2011)

Complainer said:


> I can just picture the nice Ryanair lady "Sir, reindeer heads cannot be put in the overhead bins. I'll have to put it in the hold and charge you €400 for it".


 
Nice one Complainer


----------



## Knuttell (9 Nov 2011)

Was driving on Pace road in Clonee this evening and saw a house with the Christmas decorations in the window...waaayyy to early,indeed so early I wondered were they last years decoration lights that someone just never took down?


----------



## truthseeker (10 Nov 2011)

micmclo said:


> I sometimes do the Christmas swim but I didn't do it last year
> 
> Proper hard-core to go swimming last winter


 
Where do you do it micmclo?


----------



## gipimann (11 Nov 2011)

Knuttell said:


> Was driving on Pace road in Clonee this evening and saw a house with the Christmas decorations in the window...waaayyy to early,indeed so early I wondered were they last years decoration lights that someone just never took down?



Were they early Christmas lights or late Halloween lights?  I spotted a few houses with pumpkin-coloured lights in windows this year.

Or maybe it's just a party!  (hope so, it is indeed waaayyy too early!!)


----------



## Knuttell (12 Nov 2011)

gipimann said:


> Were they early Christmas lights or late Halloween lights?  I spotted a few houses with pumpkin-coloured lights in windows this year.
> 
> Or maybe it's just a party!  (hope so, it is indeed waaayyy too early!!)



They *looked* like your traditional Christmas lights,either very early for this year or very very late taking last years down.


----------



## Mongola (17 Nov 2011)

ouhhhh!!! A Christmas thread!!! I was looking for one! There should definitely be a section dedicated to Christmas!!! It is such a great time of the year. 

99% of the shopping done: all hidden in a pile at the back of my wardrobe and also in places i do hope Mr Mongola does not (usually) look!


----------



## bugler (5 Dec 2011)

Where in North Dublin are real Christmas trees being sold? 

Hopefully Woodies in Glasnevin have them again. Anywhere else?


----------



## Sue Ellen (5 Dec 2011)

bugler said:


> Where in North Dublin are real Christmas trees being sold?
> 
> Hopefully Woodies in Glasnevin have them again. Anywhere else?



 thread might give you an idea of prices.


----------



## Firefly (6 Dec 2011)

Anyone been out for "refreshments" yet? I have an epic one this weekend and am feeling decidedly nervous....can't wait though!


----------

